# Форум 1С > Общие вопросы по 1С - Предприятие > 1С - Предприятие 7.7 >  Номенклатура и цены Штрих-М Торговое предприятие prof v.4.17.01

## yurik_ageev

Всем привет!
Народ подскажите как перенести наименование товаров и цены в новую базу?
Нужно только наименование товара и цены.

----------


## yurik_ageev

И ТИШИНА!!! :-(

----------

